# Interview with ADCO



## gssgss

Hi All,
I have been called for face to face interview with ADCO for a position of drilling engineer
any one here have the same experience?
and how much salary they will give for such a position?
what kind of Qs they will ask in the interview?
how much salary is required for small family to service in AD?
by the way I'm from Australia and working a drilling engineer


----------



## gssgss

WOW... No Single reply...
!!!!!thanks anyway


----------



## BedouGirl

gssgss said:


> WOW... No Single reply... !!!!!thanks anyway


It's Eid. A lot of people are away. Government organizations get a week off. Be a little patient.


----------



## rsinner

gssgss said:


> how much salary is required for small family to service in AD?


You could do a search of the forum and the DUbai section. This question has been answered literally hundreds of times. The costs of living in Dubai and AD are similar.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html


----------



## prachi1

*ADCO Interview response*

I have been interviewed by ADCO on 20.10.14, yet to received their feedback on the same, can anyone say how much time it generally takes to get response from them.


----------



## Hadifar

gssgss said:


> Hi All,
> I have been called for face to face interview with ADCO for a position of drilling engineer
> any one here have the same experience?
> and how much salary they will give for such a position?
> what kind of Qs they will ask in the interview?
> how much salary is required for small family to service in AD?
> by the way I'm from Australia and working a drilling engineer




Hello GSSGSS
Surprisingly, I have exactly same scenario - Drilling Eng From OZ face to face interview with ADCO in 5 days. 

Whats was your case mate?
Appreciate your reply. 
Cheers,


----------



## prachi1

hey guys as per the status on ADCO login, my application status is showing as Interview Process.

What does that mean.

Please note m already done with my interview on 20.10.14.


----------



## rahman-km

*ADCO status showing interview process*

status on ADCO login, my application status is showing as Interview Process. pls tell me anybody what is next step...........


----------



## rahman-km

my case also same status on ADCO login, my application status is showing as Interview Process. pls anybody tell what is next step


----------



## mahmoufouda

ive almost the same issue, interviewed with adco on 30/11/2014 , i checked my login status on jan 2015 & it was under review then security process(stayed so only for one day) then went to application closed(since 4 weeks), i tried to contact them by e-mail & calls but there were no single reply from them.
can anyone tell what does it mean application closed without a anything been sent fot 4 weeks?
are they holding or freezing hiring or recruitment?


----------



## Stevesolar

mahmoufouda said:


> ive almost the same issue, interviewed with adco on 30/11/2014 , i checked my login status on jan 2015 & it was under review then security process(stayed so only for one day) then went to application closed(since 4 weeks), i tried to contact them by e-mail & calls but there were no single reply from them.
> can anyone tell what does it mean application closed without a anything been sent fot 4 weeks?
> are they holding or freezing hiring or recruitment?


Hi,
You are up against two issues here - one is Nationality - certain nationalities are finding it increasingly difficult to pass security clearance to work in the UAE.
The other issue will be budgetary constraints caused by the collapse of the oil prices - this will obviously affect expansion and hiring plans (in all oil producing countries - not just the UAE).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mahmoufouda

Thank u for ur helpfull reply, hope its the 2nd thing which keeps my chances


----------



## mahmoufouda

but y nobody is from their side is answering me or telling me anything??
they didnt even say im rejected or further more not replying to my calls & emails!!
do u have explanation for that dear steve??


----------



## Stevesolar

mahmoufouda said:


> but y nobody is from their side is answering me or telling me anything??
> they didnt even say im rejected or further more not replying to my calls & emails!!
> do u have explanation for that dear steve??


Hi,
If they are ignoring you - then I think you probably already know the answer.
It is easier to ignore someone until they go away - than face the stress of telling them bad news.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## mahmoufouda

Probably u r right, but this very unprofessional, i believe they will not lose anything telling the bad news & is that the normal way they are treating the candidates?
i mean for the rejected security clearance or what ever the rejection reason, is it normal to just not reply and to ignore?


----------



## rsinner

mahmoufouda said:


> is it normal to just not reply and to ignore?


unfortunately, in the region, the answer is yes.


----------



## AAlHos1970

Mahmoufouda, which officer in ADCO is not replying to you? Emirati or Expat Recruitment officer? 

Yes, sadly some HR officers will prefer to ignore your emails or phone call because it is either they shy away from that responsibility or burden, or they do not know how to approach the issue by calling you or at least send you an email informing that they will close your file.

Another situation, is that if the HR/Recruitment officer handling your file is new, either he/she does not know how to elevate your case, or the one more Senior is also shying away from the responsibility as if it is Kaliwali.

But in general, there is normally an email template which can be sent to the candidate informing him that the case has been closed.


----------



## mahmoufouda

Im not sure but i guess he is emarati, anyways at last i got a reply from them, the expected reply which says they couldnt obtain the approvals


----------

